# We finally met her :)



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

She was born on December 16th and we've closely monitored her growth and development. Books have been read, internet scoured for puppy essentials and many questions asked (including on this forum). Today we met our baby girl whom we've named "Seda". I am hispanic (Puerto Rican). The word for silk is : seda. We will pronounce it " say-da" as the Spanish pronunciation proves difficult for non-spanish speaking persons 

She is 8wks old and just over 2lbs! A true peanut..hahaha! After having lost our beautiful 9yr old Yorkie last July, it felt so good to feel the warmth and snuggle of a puppy again. We will NEVER forget all the love our precious Jazzy brought to our home...... Seda represents love, comfort and happiness that will of course be unique to her and Jazzy will always be remembered our first baby .
We will bring her home on March 2nd!!!!!

Hope I've uploaded the pic properly!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She is just beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is just adorable and I know you can't wait to have her home! I love the name, too - so very appropriate for these silky little beauties!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful girl, beautiful name! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is so cute. I'd say picture perfect. I'm excited for you and am sure the next few weeks will go slowly for you. Just shop. It helps the time pass.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Seda is beautiful. Love her name. Congratulations from another Puerto Rican Hav Mommy. ))


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cute little girl you will be bringing home soon! Hope the time goes fast!!!
Looking forward to more pictures in March!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

She has such a sweet little face! Awww!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Seda is adorable, I'm sure you can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!! Such a cute girl, hope to see more pictures in the future as we watch Seda grow.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations she is a doll. You are going to fall in love so fast!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie Seda is! When do you get to bring her home?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! :whoo:


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

shimpli said:


> Seda is beautiful. Love her name. Congratulations from another Puerto Rican Hav Mommy. ))


Nice to find another "boriqua" on the site...lol! My mom is thrilled we've named her a name she can say flawlessly....though I know she will insist on the spanish pronunciation


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

krandall said:


> What a cutie Seda is! When do you get to bring her home?


We bring her home March 2nd!!


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

pjewel said:


> She is so cute. I'd say picture perfect. I'm excited for you and am sure the next few weeks will go slowly for you. Just shop. It helps the time pass.


Oh yes....the shopping list has been outlined and now it's time to start the purchases!! I know this will make the time pass faster!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh what a dusky beauty! with a sultry name !! She is the sweetest,looking forward to lots of pics.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hartnurse said:


> Nice to find another "boriqua" on the site...lol! My mom is thrilled we've named her a name she can say flawlessly....though I know she will insist on the spanish pronunciation


We use the Spanish pronunciation for Ache. Everybody else call her
"ah-shay" soooo I am with your Mom. Practice your Spanish. 
Sauludos boricuas desde New Jersey !!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh My Goodness! Seda is just too cute for words. ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

She is so cute. Congrats on the new beautiful addition to your family


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! Love the name


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

What an adorable puppy with a beautiful name. Imagine you're busy counting the days until
March 2 and she can be home with you!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how wonderful - she is a cutie. excited for you!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beautiful name for such a beautiful girl!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

what a little cutie pie!!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

What breeder? I saw some the other day in my browsing that were born 12-16, which is my dad's birthday, so it stuck out with me


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

shimpli said:


> We use the Spanish pronunciation for Ache. Everybody else call her
> "ah-shay" soooo I am with your Mom. Practice your Spanish.
> Sauludos boricuas desde New Jersey !!!


Actually I am fluent in Spanish as it is my first language! I learned to speak English when I was 6yrs. old. At home, we were only allowed to speak Spanish and to this day, when I visit Mom n Dad, it's Spanish only. Mi esposo es puro Americano and has trouble pronouncing Spanish words properly! Don't you love "Spanglish! Lol! Seda will most definitely grow up bilingual


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hartnurse said:


> Actually I am fluent in Spanish as it is my first language! I learned to speak English when I was 6yrs. old. At home, we were only allowed to speak Spanish and to this day, when I visit Mom n Dad, it's Spanish only. Mi esposo es puro Americano and has trouble pronouncing Spanish words properly! Don't you love "Spanglish! Lol! Seda will most definitely grow up bilingual


Yesss, she will. Ache is bilingual as my younger daughter is English only, training school is English only and my DH and I are Spanish, English, Spanglish and kisses. haha You will love her. Enjoy !!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

She is so cute. You will have so much fun with her.


----------

